# this give away is now gone



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

i think it is best if i give my spotted python away sex is unkown but i think its female 3 years old hasn't eatten in 5 months. pick up only i don't know how to ship snakes. i'm going to miss her but i think its for the best as i can't get her to eat and maybe someone that has more experience can get her to eat. i would appricate if people don't start agruging with me about this as i think its the best interest of the snake. she has not shed once since shes been here and hasn't showed signs of going too either. only serious people please.


----------



## instar (Aug 21, 2004)

Love to take it Spotted, unfortunatly im in sydney. perhaps Afro or Zoe? sorry to hear you've decided against keeping snakes, your not the first to feel that way, wont be the last either. Sensible and kind decision i think. :wink:


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

if i knew how to ship the snake i would send it to you but it will cost for shipping.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 21, 2004)

I could proberly arrange a courier to pick up at my expense. You would need to pack it properly by putting it in a cloth bag in a heavy plastic food container (from a $2 shop) taped shut, with holes on all four sides and top and "Live reptiles" and "Keep out of the Sun" written in texta. IF you are willing to do this and IF I am able to get her feeding and IF I can breed from her you could have one of the youngsters.
I have been meaning to do a "How to Ship" tutorial for a while so I'll do one right now


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

ok fuscus i have a little blue eskie here i will put her in a cloth bag and i will put shreded paper in the eskie and then put the cloth bag in with more shreded paper on top and i will tape the lid up. the little eskie is a foam one she came in that when i got her.


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 21, 2004)

i,ll meet you half way and pick it up i'm in frankston


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 21, 2004)

how about your other snake are you still keeping that if not i'll have it


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 21, 2004)

I'll pick it up Monday on my way through if you like.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

westhamsc i'm keeping my diamond python. sdaji you offering to pick it up and take it to melbourne and fuscus gets the courier to pick it up in melbourne


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 21, 2004)

i'll give you a pair of beardeds for both snakes. 
both lizards seen mateing


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

nice try westhamsc i'm not going to sell or give my diamond python to anyone shes staying here.


----------



## instar (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweetheart, what will you do if the diamond has problems shedding, or goes off its tucker?


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 21, 2004)

good Question inny


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

then i will work on her as i did with my spotted python i've tryed my hardest to get this spotted python to eat but she just won't so i thought it would be in her best interests if i gave her to a exxperienced person. i'm having good luck with my diamond python right now shes shedding prefect and i just switched her over to dead food.


----------



## instar (Aug 21, 2004)

I wish you the best then Tara, and the diamond.


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 21, 2004)

all i can say is damm you fuscus  
nah realy good luck with your new snake.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations Tara. that was a very mature move. A few other people may like to think of giving something up rather than watch it die.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

i will miss her but i would rather her to live and have the best live possible she needs an experience reptile keeper i've tryed my hardest to get her to eat but i think its best to give her to someone that knows how to get a trouble feeder to eat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah spotted that showed maturity and that u really care for ur snakes. for ur sake i hope fuscus can keep "her" alive and breed so u can get one of the youngsters,


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 21, 2004)

Spotted,
It's a shame that their isn't an experienced person near you that would be willing to take the snake and get it feeding for you.
But I guess if there isn't, then giving it up is the best thing to do.


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 21, 2004)

Tara I would like to say that it makes a person feel warm in the heart to see that you put the care of your snake over profit. If there were more people like you then the world would be a better place. Good on you girl.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks for the kind words cwarren72


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey spotted.. 

When i got my stimmie she didn't touch a thing for nearly 4 months, I was getting scared thinking that she might starve. But i stuck in there, kept offering food and oneday she ate for me. I was excited, I was going to give her up as she was my first snake and i got scared, but i'm glad that i kept her. she is a good feeder now. In my opinion i think you should stick with it, we all learn from our mistakes.

Craig...


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Aug 21, 2004)

Spotted,
You should've just taken it next door and then at least you could've got it back when it started feeding. You'd be close to it aswell :wink: 

Simon Archibald


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

craig for the 5 months she hasn't eatten i've been offering food every week but now i give up i offered her one today she didn't even look at. just high tailed it under the paper. she never comes out and is fairly aggersive. shes one python that needs an experienced reptile keeper when i first got her she was aggersive but ate really well then she became a trouble feeder. i might be wrong but to me i think its best to give her to someone that knows how to get a trouble feeder to eat. and i want her to survive and since i'm not that good as of yet its best to give her up. i can only hope that my diamond python doesn't go through this. if she does i'm going to try my best just like i did with this spotted python.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 21, 2004)

simon my neigbour didn't want her he has enough animals he told me.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 21, 2004)

Spotted, I just read the rest of these posts since I PM'ed you. Sorry I didn't see the thread earlier but if you do get any problems with other pythons the offer still stands.
I very much admire you for the action you have taken. Proud to know you in fact  Well done.


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

I hear you're giving away a spotted python - it's not the blonde one in your gallery is it? cause darlin you couldnt pay me to take that . I honestly never knew blondes macs could be so ugly  Does it have mites? I don't know what you mean about it not eating, cause it looks like it's had a few.

Honestly 3 days in anyone elses house and that snake may commence eating, you never know what a change in husbandry technique can do. You want to know what's been putting it off it's food? Rhetorical question ie we just don't know! 8)


----------



## hugsta (Aug 22, 2004)

No it's not a blonde mac astronaut if that's what you mean?? Or are you refering to spottedpython the person????? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Dont worry about these guys Tara, they are most likely drunk, i think your hot anyways!!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 22, 2004)

Astro, yeah, I thought it was a blone mac too. I guess not :shock:
Sherman, that's sick, I didn't know you're into beastiality! I like reptiles too, but not in that way :cry:


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh, sorry sherms, you meant Tara!  I must have hit the HP bottle a little too hard, I misinterpreted that!


----------



## OuZo (Aug 22, 2004)

Astronort said:


> I hear you're giving away a spotted python - it's not the ugly blonde one in your gallery is it? cause darlin you couldnt pay me to take that . I honestly never knew blondes could be too ugly. Does it have mites? it looks sick. :? I don't know what you mean about it not eating, cause it looks like it's had a few... (horses?)
> 
> Honestly 3 days in anyone elses house and that snake will be eating. You want to know what's been putting it off it's food? Rhetorical question. Oh sorry, I wasn't meant to mess with you.



what a completely uncalled for and horrible thing to say! :evil: she's trying to do the right thing by her snake and you personally attack her? LOW blow loser. that was way below the belt. :roll:


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

> &lt;zo> lol she may be annoying and ask way too many questions etc etc but she doesnt deserve to be put down like that! that would hurt



And you were pickin on me???


----------



## OuZo (Aug 22, 2004)

i'm sorry....that's bad?


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

you call her annoying and claim she asks way too many questions, and don't see how that's wrong?? I personally believe she's doing the correct thing here, and should be commended for it. Don't call her annoying like that.. yes, i think that's bad.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 22, 2004)

> I hear you're giving away a spotted python - it's not the ugly blonde one in your gallery is it? cause darlin you couldnt pay me to take that . I honestly never knew blondes could be too ugly. Does it have mites? it looks sick. I don't know what you mean about it not eating, cause it looks like it's had a few... (horses?)
> 
> Honestly 3 days in anyone elses house and that snake will be eating. You want to know what's been putting it off it's food? Rhetorical question. Oh sorry, I wasn't meant to mess with you.






> I personally believe she's doing the correct thing here, and should be commended for it.



are you a little confused? lol


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????maybe i am????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh well, im just trying to bump my post count. I want to be like 
africanfish_au!!!


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh ive finallly hatched! i was wondering when i would leave my incubator!!!
Being and egg was really *scrambling* my sences.


----------



## Astronort (Aug 22, 2004)

No pun intended!!!


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 22, 2004)

thanks teamsherman your sweet


----------



## Ricko (Aug 22, 2004)

thats not the best way to boost ur post count by attacking a memeber here, i commend u tara on having the guts to admit you cant cater to her needs. i hope u have more succes with ur diamond


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 22, 2004)

thanks ricko so do i everything with the diamond is going good and i hope it stays that way too. her feed day is tommorrow i'll have to see if she will take another dead meal which i hope she will.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Edited by admins.
Please do not call other members idiots. WARNING.

Tara I am glad you made that decision, and I too hope that your diamond does well.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 22, 2004)

thanks bartji i might not have to give her away but africancichau is trying to work out how to get her down to him and he is going to try and get her eatting and if he does his going to hand her back to me. and hopefully she doesn't do this again. it depends if africancichau can't shes all fuscus.


----------



## dobermanmick (Aug 22, 2004)

I Hope he gets it feeding properly for you Tara


----------



## Slateman (Aug 22, 2004)

I have to move this topic to chitchat. MY GOT.


----------



## Linus (Aug 23, 2004)

Bloody hell.

Astronort. Very supportive mate (sarcasm). Would you say that to someones face?

Surely that s a sackable offence??


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Also, would you say it using your real account?


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2004)

For the record.
AfricanCichlid will now look after the reptile and should he get it feeding it will be handed back to spotted. IMHO, this is the optimal solution and it is nice to see APS community members helping each other out.


----------



## instar (Aug 23, 2004)

Sounds like a nice comprimise, I sure phil will get it eating etc for you tara, I know you'll be happy to get back your spotted. Happy herping !


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 23, 2004)

Having trouble arranging transport for ther little tyke at the moment, if worst comes to worst I'm gonna have to drive up and get it on the weekend! If anyone knows of any reasonably priced transport options from country Vic to Melbourne please let me know?


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 23, 2004)

your more then welcome to drive up if you like africancichau.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Spotted, I'll try again tomorrow to find a reasonably priced courier, if not then I'll drive up on Sunday.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 23, 2004)

ok sundays good for me.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2004)

Just out of interest Afri, What are the couriers quotes sofar? I guessed about $80 - $100 to Adeliade


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 23, 2004)

From Country Vic to Melbourne, cheapest after about a dozen calls was over 400 dollars!!! That's before they even knew it was a snake, I began calling it a "small package" just to get past the first person on the phone. I swear, one girl even screamed down the phone at me at the very mention of the word snake! My God, there is some education to be done out there!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 23, 2004)

$400. oh. 
The next sound you will hear is my head hitting the floor.
THUD


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 23, 2004)

Doubt I'll hear it Fuscy cos my hearings impaired after my head hit the wall so many times Funny thing is if it could be popped on a plane it would be cheaper to anywhere in Australia than a 4 hour drive by courier. Crazy when you think of it but then again maybe not. Any way hope it's nice weather on the weekend cos it looks like I've got a drive coming up


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 24, 2004)

ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## trader (Aug 24, 2004)

...where do you live Tara? Can I help get the python to Phil's on Sunday?? My lil Suzuki Jimny is VERY cheap on petrol...let me know Phil or Tara..

Cheers, Jude


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 24, 2004)

i live in lakes entrance 4 hours drive from melbourne near sale and bairnsdale


----------



## lutzd (Aug 24, 2004)

Good for you, Africa! I think that's a great thing you are doing, especially considering the distance involved.


----------



## trader (Aug 24, 2004)

..Can I meet you half way or whichever may help Tara?? Then maybe Phil can pick it up at my house, save him a few hours driving...and he knows where I live....right Phil..How are those two lil guys doing now adays??

Cheers, Jude


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 24, 2004)

thats the problem trader i have no car and no licence and my parents won't take me cause they don't give a poo about my python. and i don't want to take it on a bus and i haven't got the money to do that.


----------



## trader (Aug 24, 2004)

*sigh* that is rough...I have been looking at the map...it is quite a drive...I will speak with Daavid when he gets home from work and maybe we can work something out Spotted... :? i will let you know...


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Judy, it is really appreciated but I really don't mind making the trip. A snake in need is a snake indeed  Besides, as it turns out I have something to deliver to Lakes as well as pick up now so I will have to go anyway. But once again, thanks very much for the offer 
Two li'l guys? Do you mean the little male Childreni I got from you? There was only the one and he is doing great at the moment, there is no telling him what to do he does what he wants when he wants LOL. Like #2's in his water bowl every time you change it LOL


----------



## Hickson (Aug 25, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> A snake in need is a snake indeed



Paraphrasing Placebo's "Pure Morning" Afro? You must be desparate (or just sad).


Hix


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2004)

Hix said:


> You must be desparate (or just sad).
> Hix


There is a third possibility - he is a nice guy.
Quite mad, but a nice guy none the less.


----------



## trader (Aug 25, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> Thanks for the offer Judy, it is really appreciated but I really don't mind making the trip. A snake in need is a snake indeed  Besides, as it turns out I have something to deliver to Lakes as well as pick up now so I will have to go anyway. But once again, thanks very much for the offer
> Two li'l guys? Do you mean the little male Childreni I got from you? There was only the one and he is doing great at the moment, there is no telling him what to do he does what he wants when he wants LOL. Like #2's in his water bowl every time you change it LOL



Thank you Phil...sorry I could not help...as it turns out things are all up in the air right now with a family crisis :cry: *sigh* no matter how old our kids get, they sure can be a worry and a heartache. I am sure things will get better in the long run...

..ahem  oops about the 'one' childreni, glad to hear he is doing well...in my hectic day yesterday I had the snakes confused with another buyer..sorry. Enjoy the trip on Sunday..I do look forward to seeing a bit ore of country Victoria one day. You are a champ Phil!!!


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 25, 2004)

Hix said:


> africancichlidau said:
> 
> 
> > A snake in need is a snake indeed
> ...



but a friend with weed is better


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 25, 2004)

soulweaver said:


> Hix said:
> 
> 
> > africancichlidau said:
> ...


who, in turn, ripped off the saying from Freewheelin' Franklin of the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 25, 2004)

> as it turns out things are all up in the air right now with a family crisis *sigh* no matter how old our kids get, they sure can be a worry and a heartache. I am sure things will get better in the long run...



hope everything's ok jude!


----------



## trader (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanx dear Zoe, you are a gem  ...I will 'pm' you with what is/has been happening...*sigh*


----------



## OuZo (Aug 25, 2004)

ok luvvy. are u guys still coming sat? will be good to see u again!


----------



## trader (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes is it still on?? I guess we will see how things go tomorrow and the next few days :-(...we look forward to being there on Saturday and seeing all of u again.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 25, 2004)

yep still on! we're not staying the night tho but should still be cool


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm not parasailing anything mate 

No worries Jude, thanks for offering anyway  Hope things are OK with you guys soon.


----------

